# Surf Report-Big Waves & Big Trout!!



## royboy42

Wife and I arrived in Galveston this afternoon. Water along seawall was sandy green, and got clearer as we drove towards pass. I'd planned on just hanging out w wife on beach and waiting til tmrw to fish. Well, after a few min of watching a beautiful, green surf, I knew that wasn't gonna happen. Water was choppy, but was calming as tide went out. After a whopping 30 min of being a good hubby, I couldn't stand it any longer, went back to condo and grabbed my Billystix rod and tied on my GO TO lure and headed out. It wasn't an easy wade, but the trout (and ladyfish) were there. Caught a couple trout then went back in and grabbed stringer. When I got back out, second cast I hooked a pig, knew it was a big trout. Got it in and slowly got hook out of a beautiful 27-28" trout. Was gonna have wife get a couple pics real quick, then release her. Well, after I got hook out and started to head in real fast, a big wave practically knocked me over, and yes, trout got lose and swam off, that kinda **** always happens to me! Went back out and battled the waves and landed a few more trout, all good size. I felt young out there today, normally don't mess with a rough surf anymore, but today it was fun, mainly bc trout were aggressive and it was a blast, even having to jump every 15 seconds. Gonna hit it again in morning and imagine it will be a bit calmer, so gonna throw some top waters as sun comes up. I sure do love our Texas Boys project, taking kids out to fish that normally wouldn't get that chance is pretty awesome, but every now and then it feels good to go back to your roots. And I grew up wade fishing the surf since I was 7 yrs old, so really enjoyed being out there all alone for a couple hours. Now I gotta get the fryer going and make the wife happy again with some fresh fried trout!! The dawn patrol tmrw morning will have some fun!


----------



## royboy42

Hit it again this morning, water still green and a little choppy. Surprisingly I didn't see another wader out the entire morning. Caught some very nice trout including one that went about 25-26". Kept the first 5 then started releasing the rest. Was tough fighting the waves at times, but still had a blast chasing schools of trout around. Gonna grab some breakfast and then take my wife out there when tide changes hoping it lays down some. Was a beautiful morning doing what I love!


----------



## royboy42

Well, just keeps getting better! All the in between trips where you grind for a few fish, or don't catch much at all, make ones like this that much more special! Ate a big breakfast, then hung out with the wife and our friends for a couple hours, then around 1:30 they wanted to fish.....so, fish we did! Rigged them up with some live bait and we hit the beach. Water still choppy but green close in. Not 5 minutes into it I saw the wife's Billystix rod doubled over and I knew they were about to have some fun! I have put the Billystix rods to the test the past 2 days and am impressed! The waves are still pounding in, but the fish are making it bearable. We caught several fish and had a blast. My buddy Ira caught his biggest trout ever (26") 
so it was awesome being able to get them out there.....gonna take a break and then hit it again around 5...stay tuned!


----------



## royboy42

Well, what a difference a day makes. The fact that I'm already out of the water and posting this says alot! Surf is rough this morning, only fished bc a buddy drove down from Houston and was ready to rock at 6am. As soon as we walked down to beach I could tell it wasn't gonna be too much fun. It was more like a Cross Fit class out there than wade fishing. I caught a 21" redfish right off the bat and thought we may end up catching some fish after all. Unfortunately, that red was all she wrote. Got beat up by the waves an hour then both decided we'd had enough. Water still wasn't bad clarity wise, was fairly clean in the guts, but just way too rough to fish. Only saw 1 other fisherman out there and he didn't catch anything either. Hope some other guys had better luck, but I imagine those that did brave the surf probably just got beat up like we did. Guess its gonna be a great day to do whatever the wife wants!


----------



## royboy42




----------



## royboy42

Well, thought I was done fishing, but had someone challenge my surf fishing capabilities so had to make a point...water today near San Luis Pass is rough/choppy,but still clear/green in the first couple guts. Spent most of morning hanging with our friends and my lovely wife. Around 2pm, due to unusual circumstances, I decided to wade the rough surf and try and catch a trout. Only fished the 2nd gut bc I wasn't gonna act like an idiot and go out too far. Caught a small shark, then a nice 20" trout...then went back in after another 30 min bc it was rough and slow. Done fishing for awhile, but have enjoyed my few days on the surf. It will prob be too rough for awhile, but next calm, green tide, I'll be out there again chasing trout...it's in my blood!


----------

